# Dubai visa run by air



## expatnut (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi all, does anyone know if I can do the visa run from Dubai to any of the neighbouring countries such that I depart Dubai airport and return the same day and not have to go through immigration in Doha or Muscat?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Thread relocated to correct forum.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

expatnut said:


> Hi all, does anyone know if I can do the visa run from Dubai to any of the neighbouring countries such that I depart Dubai airport and return the same day and not have to go through immigration in Doha or Muscat?


No, border runs involve going through the border of the other country. You need an 'in' stamp from the other country before you can come back into the UAE.

Trying to avoid something ?
:ban:


----------



## expatnut (Dec 8, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> No, border runs involve going through the border of the other country. You need an 'in' stamp from the other country before you can come back into the UAE.
> 
> Trying to avoid something ?
> :ban:



Thanks much. That's helpful. Was just trying to see if I can save time.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

expatnut said:


> Thanks much. That's helpful. Was just trying to see if I can save time.




Try the Doha shuttle out of DWC

I think their flights are the quickest turnaround frequency although Doha will cost you QAR100 entry fee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Try the Doha shuttle out of DWC
> 
> I think their flights are the quickest turnaround frequency although Doha will cost you QAR100 entry fee.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I think it is QAR50 for a tourist visa on entry - it costs me QAR100 when I go there on business.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

People go to Qatar on a tourist visa ?

Are they lost ?


----------



## Kenzie (Mar 12, 2016)

expatnut said:


> twowheelsgood said:
> 
> 
> > No, border runs involve going through the border of the other country. You need an 'in' stamp from the other country before you can come back into the UAE.
> ...


That information is incorrect! I've done my visa run twice to Doha and back. I never "entered" the country, I simply landed, went to transfers and waited my gate. Note however I never had luggage checked and I would advise not to. Of course you would have to hold a passport from a country that doesn't require a visa before traveling to Qatar as they wouldn't let you on the plane from Dubai in the first place.

As for the visa itself, I always went on my last day of grace period at night and came back after midnight just to be on the safe side. I've heard of others doing it within the grace period but can't vouch for it as it's not what the dnrd says when you call.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> No, border runs involve going through the border of the other country. You need an 'in' stamp from the other country before you can come back into the UAE.


Not at all. There are even companies that offer visa runs that don't even leave the airport - you just stay overnight in the departure area at Sharjah and come back into the country after midnight.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Also, the Air Arabia flights from Ras Al Khaimah to Muscat offer this as a specific service. You pay an extra AED 40 at check-in and you just sit on the aircraft in Muscat (don't even go into the terminal) and come right back. You can get the roundtrip ticket for around AED 169 on weekdays, which makes it a very cost efficient option. Free parking at RAK Airport and total time spent less than 2 hours from check-in to return.


----------

